# What is your favorite gun?



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I know this topic has been posted in the past, but I wanted to revive it and add a little to it.

So what is your favorite (for any reason: accuracy, sentimental value, oddity...)
1) handgun (revolver, auto loader, blunderbuss, etc) and why?
2) rifle (bolt, auto loader, muzzy, double gun, etc) and why?
3) shotgun (single shot, pump, auto, over under, SxS) and why?

If you have a neat firearm with an intersting story, please share. (Maybe it was your grandpa's side arm, or your first Red Rider). 

Post some pics to share with everyone, lets see what everyone is having fun with!


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

which ever one i am shooting at the time O*-- 

no i would have to say my 22 that was my grandpa's first gun. it is a blast to shoot


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

If I had _any _guns.... :roll:

It would be the Browning 1885 45-70 my youngest son bought me when he got out of the Marines......fun gun to shoot !! 
He left me a note in my shed with a bullet, saying _"The gun to this caliber might be found in the safe". _Talk about anxiety !! I guess he was paying me back for a few I've bought for him, one of which he carries on his side.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

My AR-15 is my favorite gun to shoot. My 1939 browning A-5 that was my grandpas is my favorite gun. My favorite hand gun is my Springfield XD40 is my favorite hand gun.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a hard one Bax*. All my guns are my favorite when I'm using them. I'm a bolt gun type of guy, dont really know why but they just feel right to me.

If I had to keep just one, it would be my first purchase. Pretty as the day I bought it a 30-06 Winchester. I've killed many animals with it and have lots of good hunting memories with that one.

My favorite shotgun would have to be a .410 Wingmaster pump. Fun little gun.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

These are my two favorites:
The top rifle is a Kimber 84M Varmint chambered in .204 with a Leupold VX-III 6.5x20
and the bottom is a Kimber 84M Longmaster Classic chambered in .308 with a Nikon Buckmasters 3x9 (but saving up for a different scope for this one)

I just like these two alot because of how they feel. Their actions are smooth, the triggers light and crisp, and shoot great! (although the shooter could use a little improvement....)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Fav rifle: Savage Long Range Precision Varminter (LRPV) in .204
Fav Shotgun: Remington Wingmaster Left Handed
Fav Pistol: Springfield Defender 1911 .45 (Semi-race gun)
Fav Keeper for ever: Walther PPK taken from a German Lt. in WWII by my Stepfather. Holster, mags and papers allowing it back into the states after the war. 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> These are my two favorites:
> The top rifle is a Kimber 84M Varmint chambered in .204 with a Leupold VX-III 6.5x20
> and the bottom is a Kimber 84M Longmaster Classic chambered in .308 with a Nikon Buckmasters 3x9 (but saving up for a different scope for this one)
> 
> I just like these two alot because of how they feel. Their actions are smooth, the triggers light and crisp, and shoot great! (although the shooter could use a little improvement....)


I was looking at the Kimber .204 on the web today. How's it shooting ? I'm getting the itch for another .204 , maybe a Cooper or Savage LRPV (again) or...........................


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong but don't Kimbers cost about 1.5 million dollars? Or are those Blausers I'm thinking of?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but don't Kimbers cost about 1.5 million dollars? Or are those Blausers I'm thinking of?


 The ones on the Kimber site were in the $1200-1400 range.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Fav rifle: Savage Long Range Precision Varminter (LRPV) in .204
> Fav Shotgun: Remington Wingmaster Left Handed
> Fav Pistol: Springfield Defender 1911 .45 (Semi-race gun)
> Fav Keeper for ever: Walther PPK taken from a German Lt. in WWII by my Stepfather. Holster, mags and papers allowing it back into the states after the war. 8)


 8) Indeed!

You will not be sorry with a Cooper Al, I promise. Kimbers are awsome too.



Bax* said:


> These are my two favorites:
> The top rifle is a Kimber 84M Varmint chambered in .204 with a Leupold VX-III 6.5x20
> and the bottom is a Kimber 84M Longmaster Classic chambered in .308 with a Nikon Buckmasters 3x9 (but saving up for a different scope for this one)
> 
> I just like these two alot because of how they feel. Their actions are smooth, the triggers light and crisp, and shoot great! (although the shooter could use a little improvement....)


Absolutley beautiful rifles!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> [quote="fixed blade":2cffwfq7]Correct me if I'm wrong but don't Kimbers cost about 1.5 million dollars? Or are those Blausers I'm thinking of?


 The ones on the Kimber site were in the $1200-1400 range. [/quote:2cffwfq7]

Ok yep it's the Kimbers. :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

fixed blade said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but don't Kimbers cost about 1.5 million dollars? Or are those Blausers I'm thinking of?


You are prob thinking of Blasers. They start around $3k and work up from that. Most people buy the R-93 in a synthetic stock, so they dont cost as much as a nice wood stock. But the cool thing abouth the Blaser is that the barrels are interchangeable, so you can have a rifle chambered in .204 and .300 Win, and so on. Each additional barrel costs around $900, so in essence, you get a new rifle every time you get a new barrell. Kinda like TC's guns, but only difference is that they are a bolt action instead of a single shot (Can you tell I want one?)


Al Hansen said:


> I was looking at the Kimber .204 on the web today. How's it shooting ? I'm getting the itch for another .204 , maybe a Cooper or Savage LRPV (again) or...........................


You are welcome to shoot my Kimbers anytime Al, you just tell me when you get the hankerin' to go out. But we better get SAWSMAN to go out too so that we can check those Coopers of his out, absolute beauties!

PS: thanks SAWSMAN, just tryin to keep up with your Coopers (J/K)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Favorite rifle would be my T/C Hawken Muzzleloader that my dad gave me. I know other muzzleloaders shoot better, but I love shooting round balls out of it with 80 Grains of tripple 7.

Favorite shotgun would be my basic Rem. 870. Love it.

Don't have a hand gun yet.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Man, you guys are making me drool all over my keyboard. I'm young and still poor so I only have one rifle but I really like it. It's definitely a poor mans rifle, budget Model 70 in 300 win mag with a burris fullfield II scope. But I killed my first deer with it so I'll probably keep it forever. I hope to one day have some beauties like Bax*'s Kimbers but that will have to wait. I also have been looking at the Springfield XD40. I really like that XD line. One day...


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

Of all my guns, my favorite is my Remington 788 22-250 with a tasco 3-9X scope. My brother took pity on me when I was a poor student a long time ago. I really wanted to hunt coyotes and he decided he'd provide the bang for my hobby. It was a cheap ugly Remington but was love at first sight! Through the years I have shot a gazillion rabbits, more than a few coyotes, two deer, one antelope, and used it to impress my kids with how good their Ole man can shoot. My wife used it to shoot her one and only deer. I also use it to quiet down a flinch that seems to come about with shooting other rifles. It was also the first gun I routinely reloaded for using a Lee loader. (The kind you use a wood mallet with). I haven't shot it for a couple years and it sits in a place of prominence but almost every time I open the gun safe I take it out and caress it a few minutes. All four of my sons know the gun is to go to my only daughter and she lords that over them letting them know I love her more than them. :wink:

My 2nd favorite is a custom built rifle I got when I was also a student. Its a 30-06 built on a 1903 springfield action. I painted a guy's truck and he was taking a gunsmithing class at the time and agreed to build me the gun. It's the most natural feeling gun I have. That's the one the boys will fight over although they say now they won't.

All the others come in third place, depending on the day and activity at hand.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Favorite Pistol: Glock 17L. I've shot it so much that it doesn't feel like I even have to aim it anymore, it just knows where to go. 
Favorite Shotgun: Browning Citori high grade 20 gauge. It was a birthday gift from a grandfather who died before the gift was given. 
Favorite Rifle: .300 Whisper. This is the first gun that I went all out on, it's a surgeon action in a AICS chasis, Pac-Nor Barrel, Nightforce optics and AAC cyclone suppressor. It shoots through a single hole @ 100 and its as quiet as a pellet gun while doing it.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Favorite Pistol: Glock 17L. I've shot it so much that it doesn't feel like I even have to aim it anymore, it just knows where to go.
> Favorite Shotgun: Browning Citori high grade 20 gauge. It was a birthday gift from a grandfather who died before the gift was given.
> Favorite Rifle: .300 Whisper. This is the first gun that I went all out on, it's a surgeon action in a AICS chasis, Pac-Nor Barrel, Nightforce optics and AAC cyclone suppressor. It shoots through a single hole @ 100 and its as quiet as a pellet gun while doing it.


Have you shot that Wisper up at the Cherry Hill range ?? If so I may have run into you up there.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Not me  

I usually shoot on private property, its a lot funner to shoot tannerite when the cops don't show up after every shot.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Handgun- My grandfather's Smith and Wesson 38 special service revolver for sentimental value.
( See "grandpa's guns " an old thread in this same section)
Rifle- A non controlled feed Winchester model 70 in 30-06. Why? When I went to buy a new gun many years ago I shouldered a lot of guns and this one felt the best (kind of like buying pair of shoes). It still feels like part of my anatomy. ( By the way, in 20 years of hunting it has never, ever failed to chamber a round very smoothly and quickly. And it cost a lot less than today's Winchesters.)
Shotgun- Winchester Black Hawk 12 gauge. Why? Versatility, ( I have two interchangeable barrels and three choke tubes which is like having 6 different guns) and speed. ( It is the fastest cycling pump I have ever shot. But then that may be due mostly to familiarity as well as I have been shooting it a long time and I have been shooting a pump since I was 13.)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Handgun: Springfield XD40 Subcompact
Rifle: Remington ML700, .50 cal
Shotgun: Remington 1100


-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

My 300Weatherby Mag Accumark. It doesn't shoot the tightest groups of some of my guns, (3/4inch- 1"), but I love the way it feels, it's rugged, it's good looking and it's been through many hunts with me. It was worth every penny.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I already did my favorite handgun a few months ago, so here's my favorite rifle, a Remington model 725 in .243, 1 in 9 1/8" twist:









Nice wood:


















Mannlicher:









Lots of checkering:









Receiver is engraved and the scope is an early VariXIII:









Silver grip cap:









Mrs Goob got me the gun and it has an interesting story behind it.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

My Favorite shotgun I have every shot was grade 6 Browning Citori 410 . The grade doesnt matter much but it is one light fast swinging bird puffin machine. I currently have a 20 gauge citori that will have to do until I can afford a 410 or maybe a 28.

I have a .225 bolt action that is a blast to shoot, and it was the gun that my grandpa taught me how to shoot with a scope and to reload with.

I am a fan of the xd subcompact for a carry gun and a s&w 500 revolver would be fun to shoot.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice rifle *goob*! 8). How does it shoot? Have you taken an animal with it or is it a safe queen?

Interesting story?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Very nice rifle *goob*! 8). How does it shoot?............................


Like a beautiful woman............Ah.............It's touchy, and only likes certain big bulllets and hot loads.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Goob! I'm in love! What a gem!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> [quote="fixed blade":3ffu924j]Correct me if I'm wrong but don't Kimbers cost about 1.5 million dollars? Or are those Blausers I'm thinking of?


You are prob thinking of Blasers. They start around $3k and work up from that. Most people buy the R-93 in a synthetic stock, so they dont cost as much as a nice wood stock. But the cool thing abouth the Blaser is that the barrels are interchangeable, so you can have a rifle chambered in .204 and .300 Win, and so on. Each additional barrel costs around $900, so in essence, you get a new rifle every time you get a new barrell. Kinda like TC's guns, but only difference is that they are a bolt action instead of a single shot (Can you tell I want one?)


Al Hansen said:


> I was looking at the Kimber .204 on the web today. How's it shooting ? I'm getting the itch for another .204 , maybe a Cooper or Savage LRPV (again) or...........................


You are welcome to shoot my Kimbers anytime Al, you just tell me when you get the hankerin' to go out. But we better get SAWSMAN to go out too so that we can check those Coopers of his out, absolute beauties!

PS: thanks SAWSMAN, just tryin to keep up with your Coopers (J/K)[/quote:3ffu924j]

I had a Cooper Varminter sent in from another state. I went in to look at it today and was filling out the paperwork when I noticed a small gouch in the pistol grip. Ah crap. Started looking at the fore-arm and found some dings in it. Ahhh,****. Told them to tear up the paper work. For that kind of money , it better be perfect. The test target sent with the rifle had three bullets in one hole..


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Favorite rifle: my dads .30-06. well its actually my moms because its a family heir loom but my dad says he is "holding it for me" untill i leave the house. unless my moms brother wants it back  it is early 1900's and i have shot 2 deer with it in 2 years. i like the gun alot! with bushnell (i think) scope. 4x9 but don't quote me on any of that. 
Favorite shotgun: My mossberg maverick pump model 88. just a cheap pump gun one may say. but not to me! i saved up a few years ago not spending any money, just tithing and saving up for the gun. got $250.00 and was looking at guns. we went to wal-mart one day and i snuck in the back. they had it for sale for 160. it has shot doves, pine hens, ducks, rabbits and tons of skeet. i am shooting the best i ever have with it. got 8/10 for some clay pigeons the other day with it. i am impressed for only 160. the only problem i have had with it was last year on the youth duck hunt it started pumping out the spent shell and another one. i took it home, cleaned it up and it has done good since. i like this gun better than my dads citori. yes i did just say that :lol: 
no pics sorry.
and i don't own a pistol.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> I had a Cooper Varminter sent in from another state. I went in to look at it today and was filling out the paperwork when I noticed a small gouch in the pistol grip. Ah crap. Started looking at the fore-arm and found some dings in it. Ahhh,****. Told them to tear up the paper work. For that kind of money , it better be perfect. The test target sent with the rifle had three bullets in one hole..


That would make me SOOOO mad!
Are they re-ordering another one for you? What caliber?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I had a Cooper Varminter sent in from another state. I went in to look at it today and was filling out the paperwork when I noticed a small gouch in the pistol grip. Ah crap. Started looking at the fore-arm and found some dings in it. Ahhh,****. Told them to tear up the paper work. For that kind of money , it better be perfect. The test target sent with the rifle had three bullets in one hole..


What's next Al, contact the seller, ship the item back, give him time to look over the issue, try to work out a refund? That could take some time and maybe turn out a little ugly... :| 
I'm just curious, with a good seller or using Pay-Pal, there shouldn't ever be a problem, but I've got a rifle being shipped and I don't want any problems like that myself.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Caliber was .204. I'm trying to have them send in another. It is one of the local big operations. I'm also thinking of another Savage LRPV in .204. They are as accurate as anything out there. And most definately a lot heavier (which I like and want).


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":3huropxi]
> 
> I had a Cooper Varminter sent in from another state. I went in to look at it today and was filling out the paperwork when I noticed a small gouch in the pistol grip. Ah crap. Started looking at the fore-arm and found some dings in it. Ahhh,****. Told them to tear up the paper work. For that kind of money , it better be perfect. The test target sent with the rifle had three bullets in one hole..


What's next Al, contact the seller, ship the item back, give him time to look over the issue, try to work out a refund? That could take some time and maybe turn out a little ugly... :| 
I'm just curious, with a good seller or using Pay-Pal, there shouldn't ever be a problem, but I've got a rifle being shipped and I don't want any problems like that myself.[/quote:3huropxi]

I didn't pay them anything to have it shipped in. Just part of their service. It was in one of their other stores. They have been very good to deal with.


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

It is easier to have a favorite gun if you only have a few. The more you have, the more fickle you are. I have decided that they don't have to be fancy or expensive guns to be a favorite either. Sometimes the length of time you spend with them makes them become fonder to you. With that said, here are a couple of my favorites in a couple of different categories or types:

Remington Model 788 .222 Remington - A "cheap" rifle that is absolute slick operating and a death ray on varmints. It makes me shoot better than my ability.

Winchester Model 9422M - Favorite rimfire. Good looking laminated stock and a slick handling and shooting action. Doesn't hurt that the .22 Mag really does the number on jackrabbits - and I mean a _lot_ of jackrabbits!

M1 Garand (Springfield Armory 1945) - Classic military rifle that really shoots well. Neat to both look at and shoot. You don't want to stop shooting it, what more can you say?

Kimber Pro-Carry .45 pistol - Kimber version of the Commander size 1911. IMO 1911s are great to shoot no matter what, and this one is accurate and really nicely made.

Browning Buckmark - I've had a couple of .22 pistols before that were good, but this Browning really shoots good and is very reliable. Fun to shoot.


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

My favorite is my XD40 sub compact goes with me everywhere


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have found the rifle you need Al,

http://dakotaarms.com/cgi-bin/quikstore ... _match=yes

It comes in a .204.........


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I have found the rifle you need Al,
> 
> http://dakotaarms.com/cgi-bin/quikstore ... _match=yes
> 
> It comes in a .204.........


Thanks Bax*............................................................

:shock: $3295.00 Holy crap. I thought the Cooper was a little rich for my blood. I have found another Cooper that is being shipped. At my cost this time. A Montana Varminter in .204. We'll see how she shoots compared to my Savage LRPV (very accurate rifle).


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Thanks Bax*............................................................
> 
> :shock: $3295.00 Holy crap. I thought the Cooper was a little rich for my blood. I have found another Cooper that is being shipped. At my cost this time. A Montana Varminter in .204. We'll see how she shoots compared to my Savage LRPV (very accurate rifle).


I look forward to a report!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Great choice Al! wood or laminate?

I cant wait to see pictures and here a report... Cooper porn, oh yeah!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Great choice Al! wood or laminate?
> 
> I cant wait to see pictures and here a report... Cooper porn, oh yeah!


WOOD :wink:


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Handgun: XD45
Rifle: Winchester Model 94AE in .44 Remington Magnum
Shotgun: I'm not a lover of the shotty and don't really like the ones I got.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":6kijnynu]
> 
> Thanks Bax*............................................................
> 
> :shock: $3295.00 Holy crap. I thought the Cooper was a little rich for my blood. I have found another Cooper that is being shipped. At my cost this time. A Montana Varminter in .204. We'll see how she shoots compared to my Savage LRPV (very accurate rifle).


I look forward to a report![/quote:6kijnynu]

Well here is the report. I called and they said it had come in. So tonight in the big rain storm I drove all the way to the big chain store in Lehi (un-named) . I took it out of the box looked it over and the wood looked great. Then I asked "Where is the test target ?". The guy looked at me and said he would have to check and went in the back. Came back in a few minutes and said he needed to check the computer. I said when I called their store in Arizona the said they had the target and the rifle was new and un-marked. I paid to have it shipped. Now the guy here gets on the computer and says " it is listed as a used rifle". WHAT THE ........... :twisted: I said give me back the shipping fees. Gun Counter Manager shows up and trys to convince me it is not their fault. I get my money back and left. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

So it looks like I'm not suppose to get a COOPER. I've tried twice and the Gun isn't meant to be mine. Hummmmmmmmmmm, used gun to be sold as new. Not to me. :twisted:


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Dang Al that sucks...... Darn people won't give ya a new one eh? :lol:


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

My favorite rifle is my early sixties sako vixen in 222 rem mag. hard to find ammo but easy to shoot, carry. It was a gift from my grandpa for graduation. After 15 years and about 1000 rounds at rabbits and dogs (no big game YET!) It is an extention of my arm. This year I am going to shoot my cow elk with it. ( under 200 yards,good bullets, heart shot or head shot only)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al,

I didnt see your post on the Cooper until today. Dont know how I missed it  
I am sorry to hear that they gave you the run around.

When you finally feel like breaking down and trying out a Kimber, let me know.
I took mine out the other day and shot a group slightly smaller than a penny, so I was pretty happy with that.



10yearquest said:


> My favorite rifle is my early sixties sako vixen in 222 rem mag. This year I am going to shoot my cow elk with it. ( under 200 yards,good bullets, heart shot or head shot only)


Welcome to the forum 10yearquest,
and please dont use your triple deuce on elk


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Welcome 10

Bax* : I finally had First Stop Guns in South Dakota send a Cooper Phoenix out to the Gift House in Ogden. I'm now the proud owner of a Cooper. All I have to do is find the time to shoot it and load for it. Can't wait. Report to follow when I get the time.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Welcome 10
> 
> Bax* : I finally had First Stop Guns in South Dakota send a Cooper Phoenix out to the Gift House in Ogden. I'm now the proud owner of a Cooper. All I have to do is find the time to shoot it and load for it. Can't wait. Report to follow when I get the time.


HOORAY! I thought you said you were buying a Phoenix, but that must have been in another thread. I expect a new thread on this handson addition. Have you decided on optics?

PS: I have been looking into a Christensen Arms carbon fiber .204 (when the wife gets back to work)..... that caliber is ADDICTING!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Took a Nikon off the .223 that is up for sale and mounted it on the Cooper (6x18). Yes , the .204 is very addictive. This makes three now. :lol:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Took a Nikon off the .223 that is up for sale and mounted it on the Cooper (6x18). Yes , the .204 is very addictive. This makes three now. :lol:


Nice. 8)

You're going to love that Cooper, congrats. Cant wait to see pic's and hear a report...


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

hmmm for handgun ill say my dads 1911 .45 acp

ummm rifle... i have to say the ruger 10/22 its just so fun to shoot

and shotgun...my Benelli super nova pump it has NO recoil


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Rifle: My Remington 7600 pump in .270 Win. It's a fun one.

Pistol : I love my Ruger Super Blackhawk .44mag. my brothers don't like it much.

Shotgun : Dad's Western Auto Revelation. back when I shot it more I was pretty good if I do say so myself.

My M44 Mosin Nagant dated 1948 is my bad weather gun. I take it out in the snow and whatever. Some day I'll actually kill something with it.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Interesting thread. You folks have some nice guns. 
Favs?
For sentimental sake, my Fathers long barreled 30-30 Win 94, with which I killed my first deer.
Other than that I suppose it depends on the need for the day. 
For plinking, my Ruger Single Six. I guess I have fired more rounds through that than any other gun. 
For varmints, my Remington Mod 722 222 Rem. Nikon 3x9, What a sweet rifle this has been. 
For big game, a custom Enfield in 270 Win. Weaver K6 Scope. 
CC, My Taurus 445 goes with me everywhere, except for Sunday when a Ruger LCP goes with me. 
Woods gun, Colt SAA 44 Spl It is shown as my avatar. 
Shotgun, Remington 870 12 gauge full choke.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Here are my favorites:

Big Game Rifle: 7MM RUM, Remington XCR Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation limited edition, topped with a Leupold VX-3 Boone and Crockett 4.5-14 LR with Harris Bi-pod. 

Varmint: Savage Predator 22-250 topped with Nikon Coyote 4.5 x 14

Small Game: Savage 17 series Model 93R17BTV .17 HMR, with the brown laminated vented thumbhole stock. Topped with Cabela's Rimfire Turret Tactical Scope.

Favorite 12 Gauge: Browning Gold--My father bought one for himself one Christmas and turned around and bought all of his sons one the following Christmas. All 4 of the brothers guns are consecutive serial #'s.

Favorite 20 Gauge: Winchester Model 1100 Youth-- I won this gun when I was 13 and had the opportunity to be on ESPN and hunt quail with my father.

Favorite pistol: Glock Model 22,40S&W--If it's good enough for law enforcement it's good enough for me. Not to mention I love shooting it. :wink:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

gwailow said:


> Favorite 20 Gauge: Winchester Model 1100 Youth-- I won this gun when I was 13 and had the opportunity to be on ESPN and hunt quail with my father.


I'd like to hear more about this....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

gwailow said:


> Here are my favorites:
> 
> Big Game Rifle: 7MM RUM, Remington XCR Rocky Mountain Elk Foundation limited edition, topped with a Leupold VX-3 Boone and Crockett 4.5-14 LR with Harris Bi-pod.
> 
> ...


Do you mean Remington 1100 ?


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Do you mean Remington 1100 ?


My bad  I meant to type 1300. Here she is:http://www.winchesterguns.com/products/catalog/historic-detail.asp?family=012C&offset=24&mid=512036


Bax* said:


> I'd like to hear more about this....


When I was 12 I completed my hunters safety course and in the packet was an entry form to win an all expense paid trip for the student and a parent, to hunt quail in Georgia and be featured on ESPNs Ultimate Outdoors. I sent in the card and never thought anymore about it. Then one early morning before school the phone rang and my dad came into my room asking me about all my clothing and boot sizes. About a month later on my birthday my mom and dad told me about the phone call and showed me our plane tickets. Neither of them wanted to tell me and get my hopes up thinking there was still a possibility it was a scam...but when the tix arrived, they figured it was a pretty sure thing.

The time came and we flew to Atlanta, Georgia and were escorted to the "Comeaway Plantation" in Augusta. We then met with Wayne Pearson(host of Ultimate Outdoors) he was a stud and a really cool guy to talk and joke around with. After dinner on the first night, all the boys received a new shotgun, a crossman pellet gun, new LL Bean Clothes and boots, duffle bags and tons of hats from Winchester and Quail Unlimited. The 3 dads and 1 Mom in attendance also recieved all the same gear, minus the guns. While there we ate some wonderful southern table fare, shot sporting clays and trap, and tons of quail. I was one of 4 winners from North America. I was the winner from the "West", and they had 1 winner from Texas(South), 1 from Pennsylvania(East) and 1 from Canada.

It was by far one of the coolest experiences my dad and I have ever been able to share together and is something we will always remember.

I'm pretty sure between winning this trip and meeting my wife, I've used all of my luck which would explain why I can't ever draw a LE tag.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

gwailow, THAT is a great story!
I hope more posts on this thread will be like that. There needs to be more stories behind our guns.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I have a lot of great stories from several of m guns but I have a few really special ones that take the top. I could never put one of these guns over the other with the few really special ones I have. But, here are a few of my stories and only in order of when I got them. 

When I was about 17-18, my Grandfather gave me a Fabrique Nationale d'Armes de Guerre Herstal Belgique custom built 270. There is a lot of story behind it, but he had it custome built. It is a heavy custom hand carved stock on it that apparantly was carved by one of the first men to hand carve Weatherby stocks some time ago. I hunted with this for a year and between how stinking heavy that thing is and especially the value or at least sentimental value to me, it has been safely secured in my safe ever sense. I get it out once in a while to admire it.

Next, I have a Remington 700 Laminate stock, stainless barrel in 300 win mag that my dad gave me for my College Graduation. It is special because my dad gave it to me, but even more special because of the memories of hunts I have had with him and it. I have shot my last 3 deer with it, he was with me on all of those hunts. Last year he drew a bull tag @ Deseret and we shot all summer long together. He had a handfull of rifles he was wanting to use, but narrowed it down to his 338 (that he had never shot at anything in the decade plus he owned it) and his old trusty sako 270 that he had harvested many deer and a few elk with previously. So we would go shoot these two guns and I would always take 300 and shoot it too. Mine was dead on all summer and he was having a little trouble getting his 338 on as much as he would like and was starting to think he wanted something bigger than his 270. In his day, he could he was the best shot I have ever known, but as his health had been failing him for many years, his shooting was not near as sharp. So as it came down to his hunt, I told him, Dad-you are using my 300 and that is all there is to it. He agreed. Well, thanks to some awesome firends, who we will forever be greatfull to, we spent two incredible days together at Deseret hunting my dad's bull. Which by the way was one of his lifetime dreams. On the second day up there, everything in the world just happened perfectly and my dad was able to harvest his dream trophy bull!!! It is something that I know I will never ever forget and just thinking of it brings that same feeling back with all the great emotions of the day. 

The next one is a Beretta Over Under that my dad one at a DU Banquet. It was late aftenoon and my wife didn't care to go to the DU banquet so I called my Dad to go with me. (it was payback for all the Elk Foundation banquets he was me to). As we walked around together, there was a table you could buy a wooden goldeye decoy and if your decoy number was drawn, you could pick any prize there was (the two biggest were the O/U and a nice safe). It was a better deal to buy two decoys instead of one so he talked me into buying one with him. I picked the closest one to me and he is sitting there studying the table of decoys and reaches half was across the table and to the right side and selects "his winner", at least that is what he said at the time. We go back to our table and as the evening goes on they get ready to draw the number for the decoy. We get our dec's out and turn them over to look at our number. They read the first few numbers and I am out and then they finish and my dad says "it's me, IT'S ME!!" I am kind of slunching down in my chair thinking, no way it is really him and I finally look over and HOT DANG, it was really him!!! I said, you've got to pick the gun!! He says, YEP!! He told me several times through the evening how much he enjoyed himself and later that night he said, when the time comes, you know this gun is yours for taking him to the banquet. 

To me these stories and guns are special and have been since the day I layed my eyes on them. But, considering the events of this year, they are even more special today than they were originally and will continue to grow even more special as the years go by. My Grandfather passed away on January 10th of this year and my Father passed away on Spetember 6th of this year. I am so gratefull for all the great memories I have of these two outstanding men. 

I love and miss you pops and gramps!!


----------



## smokin577 (Apr 21, 2008)

Handgun- My Taurus PT101 I have two barrels for .40 Cal and .357 Sig

Shotgun- My Win Ranger 120 might be old but still does me good

Rilfe- Actually my Winchester levers in 45-70 and 30-30 my two two most successful rifles.


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

Remington 591 5mm is my go gun since they started making ammo again. It stops a raccoon in it's tracks where the .17 does not. For fox out to 200 yards it is deadly.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wayner33 said:


> Remington 591 5mm is my go gun since they started making ammo again. It stops a raccoon in it's tracks where the .17 does not. For fox out to 200 yards it is deadly.


+1 Yer da man, Wayne.

I have some 5mm Remington Mags. My favorite is a 592 tube feed.

I have a "new in da box" 591!!!

Pics coming.


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

That 591 is worth good money now. On Gunbroker they go for around $500 well used if you can find one!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its interesting that Centurion created a renewed interest in the 5mm, and made claims that manufacturers were going to start production again. But I have yet to see any real evidence indicating such. But we did start a thread a while ago on that topic...

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=13734&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=5mm


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Its interesting that Centurion created a renewed interest in the 5mm, and made claims that manufacturers were going to start production again. But I have yet to see any real evidence indicating such. But we did start a thread a while ago on that topic...
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=15&t=13734&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=5mm


Since it's re-introduction I have purchased Centurion 5mm ammo from Cabela's, Able Ammo, and Midway.

The 5mm has better down range energy than the 22 mag and the 17 HMR.










Here's a good article on the 5mm:
http://www.chuckhawks.com/5mm_rem_mag.htm


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, that .17 is a mean little motor scooter. 8)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> Man, that .17 is a mean little motor scooter. 8)


Its rediculously fun to shoot too. I love mine.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Many say the 5MM Remington is nothing more than the 22 magnum necked down...not true. The 5MM case is larger in diameter and operates at high pressures than the 22 magnum.

Here's my better of two Remington 592Ms. It's at 99% or near mint. I have put a vintage Weaver post reticle scope on the gun since these pictures were taken:


















5mm mags are fun to shoot and accurate, but IMHO not quite as accurate as the 17 HMR.

A downside of the Remington 5mm mag rifle is it's "clunky" bolt; not the smoothest action out there.

I'll get some pics of my 591. I took it out of my gun vault and stored it in a safer place: in a garbage sack under a pile of trash on the Mirror Lake Highway....ah....no one will bother it there.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

Conceal Carry Weapon- Charter arms 38 special.
Revolver- Ruger 357 Blackhawk
Semi-Auto Handgun- Springfield 1911 or the new FNP .45. Beretta 92 for the 9mm.
.22 Rifle- Marlin 60
Shotgun- Old 870 Wingmaster
Security shotgun- 870 wingmaster reciever, 870 security furniture & tube. Ironsite slug barrel 
Bolt Action- Love my sporterized German 8mm Mauser.
Assault Rifle- SAR 1 or Mack 90 AK-47 (any day over a AR15  )
All-around fun gun- My Chiniese SKS


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I have neither the 17hmr or the 5mm. Looks like I have some guns to buy!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wayner33 said:


> That 591 is worth good money now. On Gunbroker they go for around $500 well used if you can find one!


Here's one that would go with the 591: Taurus 5mm mag revolver.










I gotta get one.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> ..................................
> 
> I have a "new in da box" 591!!!
> 
> Pics coming.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats cool Goob!

How come you havent shot it? Waiting for someone to post an offer? -Ov-


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Thats cool Goob!
> 
> How come you havent shot it? Waiting for someone to post an offer? -Ov-


Bought it as an investment. I have 5mm shooters.

This one is "never fired". Only thing missing is an original instruction manual.


----------

